# Audi Heart Beat



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Where is the setting to adjust the Audi Heartbeat, that's played when you exit the car?

Also is it possible to pre set the radio volume as its much louder than from my ipod?

Regards


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

There was another post on here a couple of weeks ago titled something like strange noise from my speakers

In that thread there is a reference as to how to do it

I have changed mine but know it was a bit of a nightmare to find.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Copied from the other thread:

Thanks forum members
It took a while to find it under sound settings then tab left and all the way down the bottom is the Audi heartbeat volume setting


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasongren1 said:


> Copied from the other thread:
> 
> Thanks forum members
> It took a while to find it under sound settings then tab left and all the way down the bottom is the Audi heartbeat volume setting


Thank You


----------

